# Dewalt 611pk collet



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

Just opened the Amazon package for the 611. No 1/2" collet. Checking around, it seems like a 1/2" collet is no included. Is this so? 

Where does one get a collet to fit this router? Initial google search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's a 1/4" shaft router only 

=========



Zurt said:


> Just opened the Amazon package for the 611. No 1/2" collet. Checking around, it seems like a 1/2" collet is no included. Is this so?
> 
> Where does one get a collet to fit this router? Initial google search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

After using a flush trimmer I realized that it probably wouldn't do as a 1/2". However, it is a very fun router. The weight is nice and the handling is very good.

Unfortunately, or fortunately, your choice, I really need a second router with a 1/2" collet. I don't have any intention of sending the 611 back but I'm not budgeted to buy a 4th router.

BTW, when I searched for 611 w 1/2" collet I got a lot of hits but they must have been deleted because I could not find any reference to 1/2" collets anywhere.

One good thing about this router is it's easier to make test cuts for techniques that I'm somewhat apprehensive about.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Burt

What did you want to do with it, most of the 1/2" shank bits can be had in the 1/4" shanks,,that's right like the small panel cutters as well..but you will need to put out some more money out for a bigger hole base plate like the Milescraft that will let you use up to a 2 " OD bit...and yes the 611 has the power to spin them.

I can tell you how to use 1/2" diam.bits in it but the last time I told someone how to do it I got tons of neg.feed back from other members so I will pass this time..but you will also need to put out more money also..and have a metal lathe.

==========





Zurt said:


> After using a flush trimmer I realized that it probably wouldn't do as a 1/2". However, it is a very fun router. The weight is nice and the handling is very good.
> 
> Unfortunately, or fortunately, your choice, I really need a second router with a 1/2" collet. I don't have any intention of sending the 611 back but I'm not budgeted to buy a 4th router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

I have all the bits I need...I think. Most are 1/2" shanks. I have a very few 1/4" shanks but that could change. I don't want to duplicate because I'm not the Bank of Obama. Mostly, what would be good for this router is the finishing touches like a trimmer, which I have and round overs which I have in 1/2".

My current project is the construction of tissue box covers. So far, the wife loves them. As my skills progress, I add a few more "touches." One project for the 611 will be for hinges. 

I'd like to get into inlays which I think this router would be terrific for since it is so light and easily maneuverable. Any hints there are appreciated. 

But, now I"m rambling...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Burt 

Like they say it's time to retool, get one of the 1/4" 30 bit sets and you should have what you need..the little 611 can and will do it all..you don't need a tank router for most of the router jobs..

Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

I have one and use it all the time..

=======





Zurt said:


> I have all the bits I need...I think. Most are 1/2" shanks. I have a very few 1/4" shanks but that could change. I don't want to duplicate because I'm not the Bank of Obama. Mostly, what would be good for this router is the finishing touches like a trimmer, which I have and round overs which I have in 1/2".
> 
> My current project is the construction of tissue box covers. So far, the wife loves them. As my skills progress, I add a few more "touches." One project for the 611 will be for hinges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

Bob J.,
Your post makes a lot of sense. I'll probably pick this set up and not worry about having to buy another router. Since a lot of my work is small, this could help out.

Thanks,
Burt


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

Just bought the set from ebay. Thought about it overnight and it made a lot of sense.
Thanks for that tip!

Burt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds great Burt, now go out and pickup a Milescraft base plate so you can use the bigger OD bits in the router...note some of the bits are 1 3/8"/1 1/2" OD and will not fit into the 611 stock base plate.. 

=======



Zurt said:


> Just bought the set from ebay. Thought about it overnight and it made a lot of sense.
> Thanks for that tip!
> 
> Burt


----------

